# Animal Pest Control and The Media



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

As some of you may have heard a girl is in trouble, big trouble for shooting a feral cat and posting it on Facebook.

I often think some folks don't realize it far better not to say anything about what you shoot legally then go through a bunch of $%#@ and maybe legal stuff once the PITA folks start campaigning against you and get the law involved, whether you were right or wrong ... it does not matter in today's world !. The fact that the cat was feral means nothing, the do gooders do not know feral from their a%%, all they see it was a "kitty cat" that was shot.

The girl that shot the cat posted a very, very, very poor choice of a display picture, which would just about inflame anyone, just on being in bad taste, but that is not the issue.

I have hunted all my life, and you will never see a pic of me and my harvest .... I may talk about getting a this or that, but no pics on this forum or any digital media for sure.

Remember what you post can be used against you, not only by your enemies, but employers, soon to be employers or ?

Sometimes silence is golden.

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Good point dude.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Funny you should mention pest control and the media in the same sentence.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you can say anything you want and get away with but posting pics of yourself and what you did is just asking for trouble there was a thing on pinterest about a guy who hung his own dog and posted it on facebook because the dog killed 5 of his chickens you think cat lovers are bad imagine what happened to this guy he hung a dog till it died and had pictures taken with him standing there watching it kick and thrash i will look and see if i can find the pin


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

You can't fix stupid. I have no problem with killing feral pets. They do more damage and are more dangerous than their wild cousins, but posting pictures of it just invites attack from the crazies who get all their knowledge of nature from bleeding heart animal rights wackos and Disney.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Realy good point!! I just post some pictures sometimes of some birds and stuff like that, otherside I just dont post!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have posted here photos of a couple of rats I have eliminated around my bird feeders. But I doubt anyone will get upset about a dead rat. On the other hand, I have never taken a photo of any of the other game I have killed. That is a personal matter to me ... it just seems disrespectful. I am not knocking others for doing so, just saying how I see myself and my relationship to game.

As for cats ... I have advocated eliminating feral and free roaming cats ... but I have also urged that there be no photos of dead cats on this forum. Such photos just arouse unreasonable levels of negative emotion in too large a portion of the population. Such photos will do us great harm, I fear. As for the loon who hung his dog ... no matter what the dog did, that is just plain cruel and stupid ... and the guy should be severely punished for that. There are humane ways of putting a dog down, and hanging is NOT one of them.

I agree that this is a timely warning to all on this forum ... please think before you post photos.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Charles said:


> I have posted here photos of a couple of rats I have eliminated around my bird feeders. But I doubt anyone will get upset about a dead rat. On the other hand, I have never taken a photo of any of the other game I have killed. That is a personal matter to me ... it just seems disrespectful. I am not knocking others for doing so, just saying how I see myself and my relationship to game.
> 
> As for cats ... I have advocated eliminating feral and free roaming cats ... but I have also urged that there be no photos of dead cats on this forum. Such photos just arouse unreasonable levels of negative emotion in too large a portion of the population. Such photos will do us great harm, I fear. As for the loon who hung his dog ... no matter what the dog did, that is just plain cruel and stupid ... and the guy should be severely punished for that. There are humane ways of putting a dog down, and hanging is NOT one of them.
> 
> ...


But, but what about Mickey?

Very valid points you bring up Charles.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> You can't fix stupid. I have no problem with killing feral pets. They do more damage and are more dangerous than their wild cousins, but posting pictures of it just invites attack from the crazies who get all their knowledge of nature from bleeding heart animal rights wackos and Disney.


Henry, you are spot on, and the problem is you can't talk to these people, the are irrational followers.

wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Another facebook fail. Why anyone would still use that shít is beyond me. A good hearty cocaine addiction is probably better for your mental health...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

On a side note:

I was on another slingshot channel a while back and got blasted about hunting, and accused of poaching by one of its followers. He accused me, without knowing me, without knowing what I was about, without knowing about all my non pouching post and I could go on. Once the non informed start something, it is to late to stop it, and things can get out of hand very quickly. Needles to say I visit that site once or twice a month, to see if anyone has things of interest to say .. in general they don't

Charles choice of not showing pics of this type of thing (feral cat shooting) is IMHO very correct .... don't give the other side ammo to try to destroy you. Keeping quiet is often the best policy !

wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

She's a pretty decent shot, at least...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...not too bad lookin' either.... 8/10, would sling with..


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Yup, a poor choice to post the photo.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...& then the experts weigh in...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm in general agreement about not posting kill pictures in public forums, but dang it, sometimes you just gotta share your kill.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

someone should give her a slingshot and a link to this forum


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> I'm in general agreement about not posting kill pictures in public forums, but dang it, sometimes you just gotta share your kill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> I'm in general agreement about not posting kill pictures in public forums, but dang it, sometimes you just gotta share your kill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Henry, I do understand ;- )

wll


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> I'm in general agreement about not posting kill pictures in public forums, but dang it, sometimes you just gotta share your kill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl: :rofl: Henry you need some serious help :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> 1429471550436.png


LOL, LOL, LOL

wll


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

i dont see the problem ive lived around many feral cats and yes they can and normaly are little asshats that damage stuff on that point ive had 2 outside cats that only stayed in the house for a few hours a day and i knew for a fact that they mite not make it back. if you let your pets outside you need to understand the fact that they mite die out there. but it seems like everyone here kinda has the same opinion as me


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> 1429471550436.png


TT that is so wrong in so many ways and yet if it happened to anyone it would happen to me without a doubt hahahaha


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

vashshadow said:


> i dont see the problem ive lived around many feral cats and yes they can and normaly are little asshats that damage stuff on that point ive had 2 outside cats that only stayed in the house for a few hours a day and i knew for a fact that they mite not make it back. if you let your pets outside you need to understand the fact that they mite die out there. but it seems like everyone here kinda has the same opinion as me


Those sweet little house cats that come around whenever they get hungry or want a warm place to sleep are almost certainly killing dozens of songbirds every year. Even well fed house cats will kill birds and small animals. THAT is the problem.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> vashshadow said:
> 
> 
> > i dont see the problem ive lived around many feral cats and yes they can and normaly are little asshats that damage stuff on that point ive had 2 outside cats that only stayed in the house for a few hours a day and i knew for a fact that they mite not make it back. if you let your pets outside you need to understand the fact that they mite die out there. but it seems like everyone here kinda has the same opinion as me
> ...


They are born hunters, and house cats are one of the few animals that will kill for the joy of killing.

Yes they are cute and yes I do like cats a lot, but still they are killers.

wll


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

The apartments I live at (until weeks end) asked me to ' eliminate ' feral cats seeing as how 40+ have came about from people's pets having kittens over and over and crappy pet owners ignoring the repetitive process. Gotta love the projects.....


----------

